# Cobra Kayak



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Anyone own a Cobra explorer or Navigator?
Know anything about them?
I was wondering about the Super Linear Polyethylene. Is it really lighter and stronger.
Looking for a lighter "throw on truck kayak" since Ive just turned over another year in my "twilightage" 
The Navigator only weighs 44 lbs.
Marauder 52lbs
Explorer 43lbs
All are Hull weight.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*Anyone with Cobra?*

BB Croaker, I think Cobra makes find fishing kayaks. I too, want a lighter kayak (56 years old and getting weaker everyday).

I can not give you any information you need. But here are my opinions on Cobra Kayaks after studying the Cobra web site. Also I want to keep this thread going:

I am interested in Cobra Kayaks. Actually Cobra models come with the features I want on my kayaks. The features I want are:
1. Built in foot rest not the sliding foot rests on tracks – so that I can stretch my legs without adjusting the foot rests. I fish long hours.
2. Raised Center I can put Rod holder on the center
3. Large hatch in front of me. I think I can put a ton of stuff if I remove the bucket/pouch in side the hatch.
4. Scupper holes on the seat area (I am not sure about this. I will call a dealer)

But none of fish-able model comes with long hull and narrow beam. I like a long and narrow kayak for high waves and long distance.

I certainly visit a dealer near Richmond if I can see some of the following models:

Explorer:

I think it is a bit too small to paddle medium distance or in the heavy boat traffic area.

Navigator

It looks it is a perfect kayak for me if I don’t intend to paddle more than 12 miles.
I think I can put all my tackles in the large hatch in front of seat. I can put a rod holder on the raised center

Tourer:

If I can put two recessed rod holders behind the seat, this is the best kayak for my needs so far. It is not that short (15’) and it is not that wide (28”). It has a 10” round hatch in front of the seat, raised center for rod holder.

ProfisherMan

This one also looks good (13’ 7” long, 29” beam). I love the huge hatch in front of the seat. But I am not sure how I can use the large hatch behind the seat while sitting.

Joe


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

bbcroaker said:


> Anyone own a Cobra explorer or Navigator?
> Know anything about them?
> I was wondering about the Super Linear Polyethylene. Is it really lighter and stronger.
> Looking for a lighter "throw on truck kayak" since Ive just turned over another year in my "twilightage"
> ...


I own a Navigator.............one of the older ones with a tank well in the back for dive tanks. I love it. It's light and tracks really straight. Stable hull and pretty high freeboard. I weigh 205lbs without gear. Lot's of storage and really good hatches. I have the large triangle front hatch and the 9 inch center hatch. I fish mine in Lynnhaven, Rudy, and the HRBT. Never felt unsafe and haven't had a yard sale yet (knock on wood.) Also, the hull has held up very well, but I store it inside or when it was outside with a cover. Mine is 45lbs and that is a really good weight for a 12'6" boat.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

GHRousseau,
Where/how did you get your navigator? I kept say this but does it come with scupper holes on the seat area?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Right now I paddle an OK Prowler Trident 15' love it in the water but on land it's like a fish out of water.
It weighs 72lbs and hard to balance for this "Old Croaker" (Got 10 years on you Come on fish")
I just know one of these days I'll pop a hernia trying to launch or load it.
I can't give it up though I'll use it when I fish with someone hopeing for a "buddy launch and load".
ComeonFish: What kayak do you paddle now
I think you are the first kayaker that I know of that likes the molded in foot rests.Most don't like them.
I like them too now after I got used to them .Its easy just to strech out and relax and take a nap (Just kidn about the nap).
I get a cramp in my foot now when I paddle a yak with the foot peddle rest.


Ghrousseo:
The Navigator would probably be my choice in the Cobra series. Want one lighter but not to short to where it has tracking problems. I guess I could spring for a Rudder but I like to keep things simple. More isn't always better.

Since I got my Trident 15 O K came out with the Trident 13' 56 lbs.
It doesn't have the molded foot rests. To many complaints about them,
I hope there will be some Demos in the sprin.
There is one up at farmville again the first part of June but would liketo have a lighter yak by then.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

bbcroaker said:


> Right now I paddle an OK Prowler Trident 15' love it in the water but on land it's like a fish out of water.
> It weighs 72lbs and hard to balance for this "Old Croaker" (Got 10 years on you Come on fish")
> I just know one of these days I'll pop a hernia trying to launch or load it.
> I can't give it up though I'll use it when I fish with someone hopeing for a "buddy launch and load".
> ...


BBCroaker,

I have a Hobie Adventure (Mirage Drive) (350lb capacity – underrated. More like true 400lb). This thing is heavy to put it on the roof of an SUV. I usually drive a Pickup truck, so Putting on the truck bed is not that bad. But still it is heavy whenever I carry this thing. I have an old Prowler 15 (Rated 425lb? But more like true 350lb). I like it (without the rudder) because it is light and fast. But P15 is kept in Long Island. I have a 12.5’ Caster (400lb capacity – but this is overrated more like true 250lb). This one is OK for my wife but not for me.

I am looking for an old P15 because it is light and fast to replace the short (12.5’) kayak. This way my friends can try Both P15 and Hobie. None of my friends are as small as me (145lb). I kept saying this but I need scupper holes on the seat area. The way (and where) I fish (especially summer), I get drenched with water. Many times croakers swam out of my kayaks.

I used to get leg cramps a lot especially in winter. I finally got rid of it by 1) drinking a bottle of Gatorade first thing in the morning. 2) Keeping my legs/feet very warm. 3) Stretch before kayaking.

I used P13 a lot because this model is most available rental before. I think Navigator will be fine if the weight capacity is at least true 350lb (It is rated 450lb by the manufacturer). And navigator is not heavy for me now and in the future.

I do like Molded Foot Rest. And I don’t want the rudder if the kayak is not an Hobie. Many times I had to jumped in the water to untangled the braided lines on the rudder (rudder got stuck) in the cold water and in the high wind.

BTW, when I say true weight, true weight is based on my gut feeling when I paddle and especially perform re-entry.


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

ComeOnFish said:


> GHRousseau,
> Where/how did you get your navigator? I kept say this but does it come with scupper holes on the seat area?
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe


I brought mine from California. and there are no scuppers in the seat. I have two scuppers in the tank well and 4 in the foot area (front and rear).

Mine looks like this one but in gray.

http://www.cobrakayaks.com/navigator.html


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

My trident hasscupper holes in the seat but I usually keep golf balls in my scuppers in calm waters.
I just leaned of a good remedy if you are about to have a cramp which I get too.Yellow Mustard soon as you feel it come on.
Carry a pack of fast food mustard with you and inhale it immediatly.Wife's friend told us about it not to long ago and it seems to work.

Appomattox River Company lists Cobra Kayaks as one of thei rmany products
http://paddleva.com/brands.htm
I would like to demo one but will have to wait until the June Demo.
I found they had the best prices when I was shopping for mine.
I love the store in Farmville. It's kayak heaven


----------

